# Using My New Scape Box



## Tim Harrison (3 May 2018)




----------



## Jayefc1 (3 May 2018)

Great vid mate


----------



## Zeus. (3 May 2018)

Nice vid Tim.

Is that music from that old show 'Take Art' ?


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 May 2018)

@Jayefc1 thanks 

@Zeus. thanks Karl...Depends whose asking 
...'And now...here is the gallery'...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 May 2018)

Awesome video. Nice to see you on camera tim


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 May 2018)

Thanks Ryan


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 May 2018)

How much did it  cost u him if u don't mind telling us


----------



## Nelson (6 May 2018)

Nice tool belt .


----------



## Chrispowell (6 May 2018)

Great video Tim!


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 May 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> How much did it  cost u him if u don't mind telling us


Think it was about £25 for the sheet timber a couple of quid for the screws. I've got loads of sheet left though 


Nelson said:


> Nice tool belt .


Thanks Neil, it's seen a lot of DIY - destroy it yourself 


Chrispowell said:


> Great video Tim!


Thanks Chris


----------



## Jayefc1 (6 May 2018)

that's not bad when they cut the wood for u


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2018)

Aquacaping 101...using my new scape box.


----------



## Zeus. (28 May 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Aquacaping 101...using my new scape box.



Nice one Tim , now I know why theres not much wood and rocks in my LFS ! you have it 


What I did on my scape box is I made it so the front bottom piece could be quickly detached. Just made it so the screws gripped the small removable piece only and oversized the holes in the bottom piece. So after playing with the hardscape a bit you can remove it and get a full view of what the front of the tank will look like. I did it as planning a fine sand finish at the front so will only be having a very light covering.+









(need some better rocks OFC, was just seeing what I could do with what I had handy  )


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2018)

Thanks Karl. I cut my front piece down a little, it was too high originally, but I like your idea of detachable one.


----------



## Jayefc1 (29 May 2018)

Nice vid Tim love ur scape room and look at all that wood oh man


----------



## Keith GH (29 May 2018)

Tim

As you would know I have been pushing the old Mock Tank for more years than I can remember.  I only hope with your Video many more start using it as its just another step towards getting that perfect Aquascape.

Keith


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 May 2018)

Thanks @Jayefc1.
And Thanks also @Keith GH. Keith, I hope it doesn't actually put folk off, and undo your hard work...


----------

